# Bô e nha cretcheu (angola)



## nycphotography

From excerpted lyrics from an Angolan song...

Nosso amor é uma realidade
Ele é subjectivo por caprichos
_*Bô e tud pá mi
Bô e nha cretcheu*_
É uma forte fundação
Profunda e dourada

I can't puzzle out the middle two lines.  any help??


----------



## Vanda

Outsider SOCORRO!

Parece uma mistura de nomes próprios e onomatopéias...
No idea. Agora, quem está curiosa sou eu


----------



## MJD

That looks more like Cape Verdean creole to me...the kind that can be found in the _mornas_ of Cesária Évora.

It might be "Bom é tudo para mim/Boa é minha 'cretcheu'??"


----------



## nycphotography

MJD said:
			
		

> That looks more like Cape Verdean creole to me...the kind that can be found in the _mornas_ of Cesária Évora.
> 
> It might be "Bom é tudo para mim/Boa é minha 'cretcheu'??"


 
é muito interessante.  minha amiga de angola e portugal diz o mesmo.  ela ainda foi espirando agua cuando eu parei a perguntando.

My angolan/portuguse friend said the same.  She was still spitting fire when I quit asking her.

Parece que ela não gosta de capo verdianos ;-)

Agora, só uma palavra left:  "cretcheu"

Anyone?


----------



## Outsider

Hi.

Interesting! "Nha cretcheu" is part of the lyrics to a song by Sara Tavares (she is a Portuguese woman of African descent). It's in the Capeverdian creole language, and it means "My love". However, that's not the same song!

Still, I think I can hazard a guess:

Bô e tud pá mi
Bô e nha cretcheu

translation:

_You are everything to me
You are my love_

(I'm assuming here that "bô" is the Capeverdian equivalent to "vós", or perhaps "você".)



			
				nycphotography said:
			
		

> My angolan/portuguse friend said the same.  She was still spitting fire when I quit asking her.
> 
> Parece que ela não gosta de capo verdianos ;-)


Capeverdians are one of the largest groups of immigrants in Portugal. Unfortunately, here as elsewhere, some people are prejudiced against immigrants.


----------



## nycphotography

oh my lord! Google found only 800 references to the cretcheu on the web... but one of them just happens to be an entire dissertation on the subject.


OK... Why am I not able to embed a link???   Is this not allowed? its somone giving a discussion of a word. seems relevant and non-commecial enough to me. Or am I missing the point here?


----------



## araceli

Hello:
You could post a link right now: since the 31st. post.
Regards.


----------



## nycphotography

lol the irony of that being the reason is just priceless ;-)


http://jonifili.blogspot.com/2005/09/cretcheu.html


----------



## Lems

nycphotography said:
			
		

> lol the irony of that being the reason is just priceless ;-)
> 
> 
> http://jonifili.blogspot.com/2005/09/cretcheu.html


Hi NYCPhoto!

We encourage the use of embeded hyperlinks like this instead of an explicit URL. 

You may use the format "Insert Hyperlink" icon when writing a post.

Hope this helps.

Lems
_______________
_Eu tenho idéias e razões 
Conheço a cor dos argumentos, 
Mas nunca chego aos corações..._
Fernando Pessoa


----------



## nycphotography

Ah well, I had an extended lesson yesterday in how to create links like that.

It turns out its not so obvious as you would think.

;-)



			
				Lems said:
			
		

> Hi NYCPhoto!
> 
> We encourage the use of embeded hyperlinks like this instead of an explicit URL.
> 
> You may use the format "Insert Hyperlink" icon when writing a post.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Lems
> _______________
> _Eu tenho idéias e razões _
> _Conheço a cor dos argumentos, _
> _Mas nunca chego aos corações..._
> Fernando Pessoa


----------



## Vanda

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Ah well, I had an extended lesson yesterday in how to create links like that.
> 
> It turns out its not so obvious as you would think.
> 
> ;-)


 
Lems, about that, até hoje não consegui fazer este tipo de link. (hehehehehe)


----------



## Lems

Vanda said:
			
		

> Lems, about that, até hoje não consegui fazer este tipo de link. (hehehehehe)


Bem fácil, Vanda:

Abra a tela _Reply to Thread_ para compor um _post _ em uma das 3 formas:
clicando em *Post Reply*
clicando em *Quote *
ou, na tela *Quick Reply*, clicando em _*Go Advanced*_.​Selecione com o cursor a(s) palavra(s) que quer linkar e dê um clique no ícone do globo terrestre com um elo, na linha de formatação do texto acima do quadro. Dê um OK na janela que se abre e inscreva o endereço do link na segunda janela que se abre. Voilá!

Tenham links felizes...    

Lems
____________________
_Enquanto se decide se o surto de febre aftosa é federal, estadual ou
municipal, segue a pleno vapor a campanha de vacilação em massa..._


----------



## Lems

nycphotography said:
			
		

> Ah well, I had an extended lesson yesterday in how to create links like that.
> 
> It turns out its not so obvious as you would think.
> 
> ;-)


You're right, *nycp*!

Hope you can understand my explanation in the last post. If not, blow your horn and we translate that.

Cheers.

Lems
____________________
_Enquanto se decide se o surto de febre aftosa é federal, estadual ou
municipal, segue a pleno vapor a campanha de vacilação em massa..._


----------



## Outsider

*Vanda*, outra maneira de fazer uma ligação é escrevendo um pouco de código. Precisa de duas coisas: o endereço do _site_ e o texto que quer que apareça visível. O código tem a forma *[ url=endereço ] nome [ /url ]*, mas sem os espaços.

Por exemplo, suponha que queria fazer uma ligação para os Word Reference Forums. O endereço é http://forum.wordreference.com/index.php?. Então, escrevia o seguinte:

[ url=http://forum.wordreference.com/index.php? ] Word Reference Forums [ /url ]

...mas sem os espaços. Experimente!


----------



## nycphotography

Outsider said:
			
		

> *[ url=endereço ] nome [ /url ]*, mas sem os espaços.


 
Oi.  As a programmer that one is perfect for me


----------



## Vanda

Meninos e meninas,

Muito obrigada a todos!
Colocar o link simplesmente eu sei, o que eu não havia
conseguido ainda é não deixar aparecer o nome do link 
(com estes montes de cortes aparecendo) e colocar no lugar 
apenas uma referência como Here ou algo parecido.De 
qualquer modo que eu fazia, só conseguia deixar o nome 
do link todo.


----------



## cuchuflete

Vanda,
Não é muito difícil...

http://www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com/other/Vanda.jpg

é o link.

Então ponho 

 com  {em vez de [ e} para ]

{url=http://www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com/other/Vanda.jpg} o nome do link=Vanda{/url}


Vanda


----------



## Vanda

Aha, Cuchu

You have just helped me wiht my avatar. 
I didn't remember my favorite flower: orchid, mainly 
that one named _after  me!_ *Presumptuous!*
*- *me- of course!


----------

